
The Command Line Rosetta Stone (2017) - nailer
https://certsimple.com/rosetta-stone
======
nailer
Author here. Since Brendan Gregg mentioned this project in his Solaris to
Linux post earlier today, and the original was on HN earlier today, I thought
HN might like to see a Rosetta Stone updated for current gen OSs. Included
are:

\- Red Hat Enterprise Linux (and CentOS) 7

\- Debian/Ubuntu

\- Arch Linux

\- macOS

\- OpenBSD

\- FreeBSD

\- SmartOS

\- Windows (assuming PowerShell per recent Windows versions)

You can also filter out only the ones you care about.

You can read about justification for stuff like treating different distros as
different OSs at [https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-
stone](https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-stone).

If you want to contribute, just edit [https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-
stone/blob/master/rose...](https://github.com/certsimple/rosetta-
stone/blob/master/rosetta-stone.md) We've already had a bunch of SmartOS and
OpenBSD folk add contributions.

